# I need a teacher in Hamilton



## Extant (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone know any good teachers in Hamilton? I'm looking for someone that can do hard/alternative rock and maybe indie well, and can work well with someone who's pretty amateurish and hasn't played that long (i.e: me).

Thanks!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Call up Ring Music 416-924-3571 and leave a message for Wayne Cass. He's an excellent teacher, and although he teaches in Toronto, he lives in Hamilton. He may be able to help you.

Lawrie


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Extant said:


> Anyone know any good teachers in Hamilton? I'm looking for someone that can do hard/alternative rock and maybe indie well, and can work well with someone who's pretty amateurish and hasn't played that long (i.e: me).
> 
> Thanks!


You can try Norm McCabe [email protected]

He's in the Hammer and a great teacher!

There's also Mike Almas on Hamilton mountain. I'll PM his phone number to you.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

Call George

(905) 389-6993

This guy has tons of experience and can play anything from classic to new stuff.

Great teacher, a great guy and really great pricing.

And he is located in Hamilton.


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

Call George

(905) 389-6993

This guy has tons of experience and can play anything from classic to new stuff.

Great teacher, a great guy and really great pricing.

And he is located in Hamilton.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

for alt/indie 
Bill Majoris (former drummer of Universal Honey,and songwriter/guitarist from Flux a.d.,now the brains behind The Foreign Films)
teachs out of Absolute Music on Upper James
and
Troy at Mountain Music is a great guitarist and teacher,he can shred like a monster to!


good luck


----------

